

Ask HN: Where to find a great iOS developer? - patel

Looking to hire some iOS developers for a new company. Thinking about outsourcing to India possibly for the initial build for the product. Has anyone used developers abroad? Experience? Do you have any referrals?<p>Any and all feedback is great.
======
checker659
What kind of app. are we talking about?

~~~
patel
A developer with the abilities to create an app with the capabilities of
FaceTime. reply

